# QLD.ZZZZZZZZZZZzzzz!!!



## imnotoriginal (Jan 13, 2008)

BASTARDS.

Joel


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work guys .

well done


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Good one fellas,it's not too flash down on the glitter strip at the moment ,some Hoo maybe taken tomorrow but no Spanish or Dalmatians around so we will let the dogs out in the AM and see if we can wrangle a blistering Hoo from the glitter strip, maybe cock a leg on Pedro( sorry if your name is Pedro) .....not really


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice. who got the cobe and on what?


----------



## Spankster (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice work guys... it's been torturous watching you guys getting all the spaniards down the coast... but the wolfies are starting to show up in the last couple weeks... which means the dogs should be following them closely!! Hopefully a few reports of mackeral catches will start appearing on the forum from the far north before too long ;-)


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

Cobes are the king for mine. Would love to have seen that. I doubt Duran was too worried about Spanish after that. Must have been one slow tuna (hooked up perhaps) for a shark to get a bite at him.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

You guys are driving me nuts. But I like it.


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Fun times boys congrats, looks like brolans finally succumb to the temptation to do the deed.
No big dogs on this trip?
So did Duran donut on spanish or did the rest of u lot donut on cobes? ;-)


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

>


Bah.


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

coupla more pix from yesterday--

all in all success.. good to hang around a fire and smell boerewors lingering through the dunes, 
ended up with 3 Spanish and a big mack tuna, and dropped others, one was a horse whatevs it was, one of them fish was a Spanish leaping way in the air then in slow motion biting me off clean on the leader.
Brolans dropped a horse next to the yak..i saw it mate!!
Duran looked like he was caught up in a spider web of mono when that cobes snatched his bait of the surface, bit of team work got the fish to the ski.

good fellas and good times ;-)

Wayno


----------



## HardPlastic (Jul 2, 2007)

Yep Salti's pretty much untouchable up that way.

Maybe DI stands for "diplomatic immunity"


----------



## Geoffw (Jan 23, 2011)

As winter, or at least what feels like winyer starts here it is heart warming to see you guys having so much fun. Well done to all. Caronnas all round!


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

carnster said:


> Fun times boys congrats, looks like brolans finally succumb to the temptation to do the deed.
> No big dogs on this trip?
> So did Duran donut on spanish or did the rest of u lot donut on cobes? ;-)


Yes I did succumb haha, but it was well worth it!

Thanks a heap Salti, what an awesome spot it is, waking up and looking straight out at the breakers&#8230; 

Making a quick video today of the trip. I did loose a Big Dog (I would say around 1.4-1.5) and I will show the footage that i am ashamed of&#8230;. 

And Salti&#8230;. heavy rigs and fast paddling works&#8230; haha&#8230; i didn't get 1 tuna hit on my rigs.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2014)

salticrak said:


> When where ya paddling fast mate?


Yeh we know your a slow paddler don't we


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

Here are a few pics from the trip


----------



## brolans (Aug 9, 2012)

the tube isn't working&#8230;&#8230; ill try and fix it tomorrow :?

Mod edit: fix link. As Zed described, it can't have the s.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

brolans said:


> the tube isn't working&#8230;&#8230; ill try and fix it tomorrow :?


It's the S in https. Drop it and you're good.

Good vid!


----------



## Chemacky (Nov 30, 2011)

Sensational!!! Well done


----------

